# Hunt coat questions?



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

From my understanding it should fit snugly but still have room to bend and wrinkle as you ride, about like this fitting, no longer and no tighter.










and from the side...


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Ahh... i just spent my entire Sunday afternoon at the tack shop fitting all of the show kids at our barn for new coats for the season! I'm can't ever seem to get my computer to upload pictures... but if you go to doversaddlery.com and look at pictures of their hunt coats you can get a decent idea of what it should look like. It should be fairly fitted. I think baggy coats tend to look sloppy. You want the tips of the shoulder seams to hit the edges of your shoulders. The most narrow part of the jacket to hit at your natural waist. And the bottom hem in the back to hit about a little past half way into your butt. The sleeves should be long enough to hit just a little below your wrist bones when your arms are hanging by your sides and about 1 cm of shirt sleeve peeking out when your arm is at your riding position. It should all lie nicely without any bunching or gaping around the buttons (around your chest) When you lift your arms up the whole jacket shouldn't lift up. I'd get a coat with a bit of stretch in it so it can be more fitted but you still have room to move. 

The hard thing is, different brands fit differently so its hard to recommend one. I've found that Ariat coats tend to be a little more roomy overall but my personal favorite. RJ Classics are pretty boxy but a decent lower end jacket. Grand Prix coats look wonderful (a little pricey, around $400) but don't look good on everyone. I think they're a little tight in the waist and flair out on the bottom, which for my waistless body looks funky but on others looks great. Tailored sportsmans are pretty nice as well. Have you tried an Elite? (they're by Grand Prix but usually less then $300) I think they're a slightly longer slimmer fit and look great on a longer thinner body.What you might also have to do is take your coat to a good tailor and get them to bring in the waist a bit. You'll get a great custom fit that way! Good luck! A well fitting jacket is hard to find, I know.....


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

and just to add (as if my last post wasn't long enough... :roll: ) you can find several brands that have "long" or "slim" etc on their sizes. I know the Grand Prix coats have long (1 in longer then regular) and short (1 in shorter). You might be able to find a better fit by going with one of those.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Hehe, thanks everyone! When I go out and get one, I'll try to take a picture in it so we can either say: 'yay, it fits!' or: 'hahaha, you look silly.' lol!


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

I have that problem alot where it isn't slim enough and it is hanging even if it was a grand prix style jacket so we got a jacket that fit everywhere but was just to baggy and had it tailored to fit my body. I like it and its not to tight nor to lose. Its a good idea but it can run expensive (good thing my aunt is a tailor) ha ha ha


----------

